# First Lathe - G4000 vs. G0768



## nvminer

So after lurking on here for a bit I think I've kind of got my choices narrowed down for my first lathe.  I'll be using it to machine parts for fly rod reel seats (>1" diameter aluminum, brass, and nickel silver stock) as well as smaller fly reel parts (aluminum, 4" max diameter stock).  I am looking at either the G4000 or G0768.  I started looking at smaller 7X14 lathes but I'm worried about buying too small now and regretting it later.  Here is a general idea of where I sit on things:

G4000
Pros
-Seems to be a very common machine, lots of info out there
-A lot of threading options (although not really a huge benefit for me)
-Larger capacity for some of the things I want to work on in the future
-Cheaper and readily available
Cons
-Too big for smaller diameter work? (Having not used a metal lathe before, am I wrong here?)
-Non-variable speed

G0768
Pros
-Seems like the 8X16 might fit my needs a little better
-Variable speed
-4" chucks included (the 7.5" 4 jaw on the G4000 would be overkill for the size of work I'm planning)
Cons
-Not much information out there
-the cheaper VS controllers sound like a bit of a wild card
-~$200 more expensive

Any input on my decision would be greatly appreciated.  As I said, I'm a complete newbie to machining so fire away.  Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## kd4gij

I would go with the largest I could aford. You can make small parts on a big lathe but you can't make big parts on a small lathe.


----------



## David Kirtley

Of course you make tradeoffs with smaller lathes. Rigidity more than capacity. The stuff you mention, a 7X14 wouldn't be bad. People put 4 in. and 5 in. chucks on them. I rarely run out of room with the 14in bed as long as I can put things through the spindle or in a steadyrest.


----------



## dave2176

Choose the G4000. You will be glad later. 
Dave


----------



## epanzella

Buy the biggest lathe you can afford. The dividends will come in the form of more versatility and better finish because of the extra rigidity. I bought a lathe that was so much more than what I thought I needed it was almost embarrassing. Fast forward 2 years and I not only grew into it I'm growing out of it.


----------



## MarkStephen

I'd be thinking about throwing the G0602 in with the choices as well.


----------



## chuckorlando

In Terms of machine tools, bigger is better. Smaller can do it, but bigger does it better, faster and just less all around work. You know what makes a big chuck awesome on a small throated machine??? The fact you gain 2in in jaw length and 3in in worth of much larger throat. Thats about half a foot of larger stock that can be throated for less center and steady rest work. 

But what I hate the most about my 9x20 is lack of rigidity. The whole machine is just soft in that regard.

Get as big as your wallet allows with as many features as you can get


----------



## David Kirtley

The lathes that have been mentioned are all about the same size more or less, about the same quality, and only vary on features.

Just look at what features you want and then see what fits you best. 

Just forward or forward and reverse?
Pulley change or variable speed?
Power cross feed?
Left and right threading?
Change gears or gearbox?

Personally, I don't think the 8x16, 10x22, and the 9x20 are a big enough step up on capacity or features over the 7x14 to justify the price (well, the 10x22 is closer to a larger lathe than it is to the 7x14). Now, if you were going up to something that starts having nicer features like the PM 11x27 or something in the 12 in. range, maybe.

Of course once you get up to the $2K mark, used big lathes are a lot more attractive but parts availability and moving them around is a lot more problematic.

Myself?  I doubt I will ever get anything larger than the 7x14. It fits my needs and is actually a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## nvminer

Thank you all for the replies!  I guess it hadn't really occurred to me before to consider the G0602.  After a lot of research the past few days I think I will go with the G0602.  I also really like the idea of a larger lathe and spindle bore for a few gunsmithing projects I've had in mind.  The only thing that concerns me is that it is a good bit heavier than any of the other machines.  

David Kirtley, I'm interested to hear your thoughts on the 7X14 lathe.  Honestly I was ready to buy one a couple weeks ago but didn't after watching a video on you tube of a guy trying to face 3" aluminum stock on a Sieg C3.  He barely had enough clearance for the carriage/cross slide and had to orient the tool holder in a really award position.  It also looked like any lathe work on the perimeter of the stock wouldn't be possible.  Have you been able to turn large stock on your 7X14?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## David Kirtley

nvminer said:


> David Kirtley, I'm interested to hear your thoughts on the 7X14 lathe.  Honestly I was ready to buy one a couple weeks ago but didn't after watching a video on you tube of a guy trying to face 3" aluminum stock on a Sieg C3.  He barely had enough clearance for the carriage/cross slide and had to orient the tool holder in a really award position.  It also looked like any lathe work on the perimeter of the stock wouldn't be possible.  Have you been able to turn large stock on your 7X14?
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



I am not going to lie and say everything is easy on a small lathe. Sometimes you have to be a little creative on the tool holding. You can mount a tool on the back side of the tool post. You can turn with the lathe in reverse and cut off the other side. Turn the compound around and extend it back beyond the cross slide. You can go with a boring bar and reach around. I have not been out in the lathe for a while but I also picked up a compound top slide with t-slots that will give me a lot more places to mount a tool in the future.

For me, I have not come up to many things that mine couldn't handle. I can put the faceplate on and swing up to 7 inches. I could get a larger chuck. If if is something with a hole, just mount it on a mandrel. I could also just chuck itsomething bigger up in my wood lathe if I had to or take it to work and use a "real lathe".

Here are some of the more awkward things I have turned on mine. The top one 2-1/2 in. square tube for a NEMA 23 motor mount that is at the limit of the 3 in. 4-jaw. I didn't have a faceplate yet. The middle is a new tightening wheel for my bandsaw from 3" stock. Knurling it was not pretty. The bottom is the base a ball turning fixture that I have not gotten around to finishing. The faceplate is 7" for scale.


----------

